# Kimchi



## Katdono (Nov 18, 2013)

I have a head of cabbage and thought I'd make Kimchi. I see that some recipes call for napa cabbage. Can I make it with regular green cabbage? Also, direct me to a delicious kimchi recipe.


----------



## mcnerd (Nov 18, 2013)

You could but I would recommend Napa since it is a more delicate flavored cabbage than regular cabbage.
*
Kimchi (Korean Sauerkraut)*

This is the traditional Kimchi, used with most meals in Korea.  It’s delicious, especially if you like your food spicy – and those spices will rev up your internal thermometer, which can help you lose weight.

1 large head organic Napa cabbage
2 cups grated organic carrots
1 – 2 bunches organic green onions
1 Tbs organic ginger
4 cloves organic garlic
½ to 1 tsp dried chili flakes
¼ cup whey
2 tsp unrefined sea salt like Premier Pink Salt

1. Chop the cabbage and green onions and place all ingredients in a large bowl.  Hit for a few minutes with a wooden pounder or a meat hammer to release the juices, and then place into a ½ gallon glass jar or 2 quart size mason jars.  Add water if necessary to keep ingredients in liquid.  Leave at least 1 inch of space at the top of the jar, and leave at room temperature for 3-4 days before transferring your vitamin & enyzme-rich kimchi to the fridge.

Web Page: Vitamin C, Cultured Vegetables, Sauerkraut


----------



## jennyema (Nov 18, 2013)

You can make kimchi with any cabbage.

The recipe you use depends on the type of kimchi that you want to make.

Kimchi is seasonal, too.


----------



## CraigC (Nov 19, 2013)

You can also make actual sauerkraut. We just started a batch. I have never tried making it before due to the temperatures in So. Florida. The house is kept around 78F, but the temps recommended for kraut making are between 65F and 70F. Enter the wine cooler!

I can also see some small batches of charcuterie in the future.


----------



## CWS4322 (Nov 19, 2013)

I make Kimchi using the green cabbage from the garden. It is not as tough as the cabbage one buys. It works. I also have made it with brussels sprouts and with Napa cabbage. I usually have a jar or two of Kimchi in the fridge at all times. When I make veggie soup, I add some Kimchi to it. Good luck! It is very easy to make. 

I more or less follow this recipe:

Basic Napa Cabbage Kimchi (Kimchee) Recipe - CHOW

You can make a substitute for fish sauce if you don't have any but have the other ingredients:

(I've made this with anchovy paste and reduced the sugar):

Cook's Thesaurus: Asian Condiments


----------



## CWS4322 (Jun 30, 2014)

CWS4322 said:


> I make Kimchi using the green cabbage from the garden. It is not as tough as the cabbage one buys. It works. I also have made it with brussels sprouts and with Napa cabbage. I usually have a jar or two of Kimchi in the fridge at all times. When I make veggie soup, I add some Kimchi to it. Good luck! It is very easy to make.
> 
> I more or less follow this recipe:
> 
> ...


I have modified the kimchee recipe from CHOW. I now always use apple cider vinegar with mother (Braggs), add a slurry of 1/2 c white rice, and 1/4-1/2 c whey (depends on how much cabbage I use), and 1 apple (julienne).


----------

